# مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور بشكل كامل من الالف الى الياء



## سنا الإسلام (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور بشكل كامل من الالف الى الياء*

*واليكم الموضوع*
------------------------------------- 

*يقوم المهندس المدنى باستلام الموقع واستكشافه ومطابقة ابعاده **باللوح*
*بعد ذلك نبدأ فى عمل **جسة **حيث يتم ارسالها الى **معمل التربة لمعرفة قوة تحمل التربة واختيار نوع الأساسات **المناسبة*













*بعد استلام اللوح من الاستشارى نبدأ فى **التنفيذ*

*أعمال الحفر*

*نقوم بتحديد منسوب التأسيس ونوع الأساسات المستخدمة كما هو موضح **بتقرير التربة*
*تحديد أسلوب سند جوانب الحفر اذا تطلب الأمر**ذلك*
*يقوم المهندس بتخطيط الحفر على **اللوح*
*يبدأ الحفار فى الحفر كما يخطط المهندس على اللوح مع مراعاة **اختيار مقاس مناسب لكبشة الحفار بما يتلائم مع ابعاد**الحفر*
*فمثلا عند الحفر لهامات الخوازيق تكون المسافة بين الخوازيق **صغيرة فيتطلب الأمر كبشة صغيرة*









*أعمال الاحلال*

*فى بعض الأحيان نحتاج الى تربة احلال حسب توصيات **التأسيس*
*نأتى بطبقات تربة الاحلال المنصوص عليها فى التقرير ونقوم بفرد **طبقاتها كما يكون موضح لدينا بتقرير التربة ثم يتم دمك كل طبقة بواسطة **الهراس*









*ثم يتم وضع طبقة من الرمل لتسوية التربه **بها*

*

*

*تخطيط الموقع*

*نقوم بتخطيط الموقع وتوقيع الحدود وعمل الخنزيرة بواسطة الشريط او التيودليت*

*

*

*أعمال الخرسانة **العادية*

*نقوم بصب طبقة من الخرسانة العادية بسمك لا يقل عن 20 سم اذا **كانت الأساسات سطحية أما فى الأساسات العميقة تكون 15 سم أو 10 سم نظافة **فقط*
*ويجب على المهندس اختيار موقع مناسب **للخلاطة*
*ويجب تسوية سطح اللبشة حتى لا يكون متعرجا فيؤثر على وضع الحديد*





*القواعد*

*يتم تخطيط القواعد على الأرض وتحديد أماكن السملات والشدادات **وأبعادها*





*يتم وضع البسكوت لرفع الحديد السفلى لضمان تغطيته بالخرسانة **لتجنب وصول المياه الأرضيه اليه حتى لا يتعرض **للصدأ*
*يقوم الحداد بعمل كراسى لحمل الحديد **العلوى*
*يتم رص شبكة حديد التسليح كما هو مبين باللوح **الانشائية*









*يتم توقيع محاور الأعمدة ووضع أشاير**الأعمدة*

*

*

*

*

*يقوم المهندس بالتأكد من المسافات بين الأسياخ وعددها طبقا للوح الانشائية*
*فى المثال المبين بالصور الأساس عبارة عن لبشة فيتم صب خرسانة اللبشة أولا ثم عمل شدات النجارة للسملات ثمصبها*
*يتم صب الخرسانة ويقوم المهندس بالتأكد من مكونات الخلطة الخرسانية ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات*





*يتم هز الخرسانة بالهزاز لتقليل الفراغات فى الخرسانة*

*

*

*يتم تسوية السطح العلوى للخرسانة*

*

*

*

*





*فى اليوم التالى للصب يتم معالجة الخرسانة ورش الماء حتى لا**يتبخر ماء الخلطة وتتكون شروخ*
*بعد ذلك يتم عزل القواعد*





*أعمدة الدور**الأرضى*

*يتم تحديد ارتفاع الدور*
*يقوم الحداد برص حديد الأعمدة وربطها جيدا بالكانات ويجب على **المهندس التأكد من المسافات بين الكانات وعدد الأسياخ فى كل **عمود*
*يبدأ النجار فى عمل شدات الأعمدة من ثلاث جهات ويقوم المهندس **بالتأكد من رأسية الأعمدة عن طريق الخيط*









*يتم البدء فى صب الأعمدة ويتم دمك الخرسانة جيدا باستخدام **هزاز*

*

*





*يتم فك الشدات ومعالجة عيوب الصب ان **وجدت*

*

*

*يتم رش الخرسانة بالماء لضمان عدم حدوث شروخ **بها*

*

*

*الأسقف والكمرات*

*يبدأ النجار بعد ذلك فى عمل شدات الأسقف والكمرات ويجب تحديد جميع الفتحات (فتحات المناور – الأسانسير - ........... الخ)*

*

*

*

*

*يقوم المهندس باستلام الشدة والتأكد من أفقيتها بواسطة ميزان ا**لمياه ومدى مطابقة الأبعاد للوح*





*يبدأ الحداد بعد ذلك بعمل شبكة التسليح كما موضح باللوح **الانشائية*





*يقوم المهندس بالتأكد من اقطار الحديد والمسافات بينها ومسافات **التكسيح والكانات فى الكمرات وحديد السلالم*





*يتم البدء فى صب الخرسانة والتأكد من مواصفات **الخلطة*

*

*

*

*





  *يتم تسوية سطح الخرسانة **جيدا*

*

*

*

*

*يتم رش الخرسانة فى اليوم التالى للصب بالماء حتى لا يحدث شروخ فى الخرسانة*

*بعد فك الشدات يتم معالجة عيوب الصب ان وجدت*

*

*

*بعد ذلك يتم ردم الأرض فوق اللبشة وصب طبقة خرسانة عادية فوقها*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*نقوم بعد ذلك بوضع طبقة العزل
*

*

*

*

*
​

* وبذلك نكون انتهينا من الدورالأرضى​*
* ويتم استكمال الأدوار العلوية بنفس الطريقة​* ​
* ويتم البدء فى أعمال البناء لكل دور طبقا للوح المعمارية​* 

*

*

*وبعد البناء نبدأ فى أعمال المحارة والتشطيبات الى ان يتم تسليم المنشأ بالكامل للمالك*


*نهاية الموضوع*​​​​


----------



## كمال محمد (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك:12:


----------



## Mastermind_00 (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل
جزاكي الله خيرا
​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (19 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وردةالحياة (19 يناير 2010)

اسلام عليكم^_^
بارك الله فيكي وجزاك كل خير علي هذا التوضيح:20:


----------



## فله2 (19 يناير 2010)

سلام من الله عليك أختى الباشمهندسه

بارك الله فيكى ونأمل فى المذيد


----------



## العبد لله (19 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله مجهود كبير

لو سمحتي يا بش مهندس تجمعي الموضوع في صور وتضغطيه بالوينرار وترفعيه لنا

كل الشكر مقدماً


----------



## sabahs (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا" واتمنالك كل خير


----------



## e_y.a.s (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alibenghadi (20 يناير 2010)

مادة مفيدة ........... شكرا كثير


----------



## Ndman (21 يناير 2010)

موضوع حلو ومفيد اختي 
مشكوووووووووووووووره


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس//محمدبشار (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر جدا جدا على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالي ... بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## عبد الرازق كيلاني (21 يناير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عبد الرازق كيلاني (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ديار26 (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكي 
الموضوع رائع وجميل
:12: :77::77: :12:


----------



## saidi75 (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## الريس حرب (23 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل

جزاك الله كل خيرا​


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (29 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل
جزاكي الله خيرا
​*


----------



## محمودعبد المنعم (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا
الصور مفيده بجد!!!!


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

Thanks a lot 
God bless you


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (31 مارس 2010)

_جميــــــــــــــل جـــــــــــــدا ......................_
_و ربنــــــــــا يوفقـــــــــــك._​


----------



## توفيق درز (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ss_online1 (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ولكن هناك ملحوظة شوفتها فى صورة تسليح العمود عدد الكانات الموجودة بالصور قليل جدا تقريبا 3 او اربع كانات يا ترى العمودى كده ولا دى كانت كانات على الاشاير الطويله اثناء صب السملات مؤقته لحين تسليح الاعمدة ؟؟ معذرة حبيت استفسر


----------



## Fawzy Badr (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## فادى اسعد حسن (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## اشرف السويسى (3 أبريل 2010)

لكى كل الشكر ودائما فى تقدم


----------



## جلال الله (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## المهندسة لجين (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور خيو بجد استفدت استفاده كبيره


----------



## مجاهد عمر (3 أبريل 2010)

والله ياجماعه بتعقدونا عديييييييييييل كده بالمواضيع دي ..جزاك الله وربنا يضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammad choghari (14 أبريل 2010)

thx a lott a7la mawdou3 la hala2


----------



## eslamazeam (15 أبريل 2010)

فين يا جماعة رابط الصور


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاكي الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## kimo_roaa (16 أبريل 2010)

thnx


----------



## خالد موسى1 (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كلّ الخير0


----------



## طالب ليبي (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_rehab (18 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## eng.w (18 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا عاشت الايادي ..........


----------



## MANOD (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:7:*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## master4san (19 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## laith-31 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (14 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## elbatal2110 (15 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يجزيك عنا خير انا كنت محتاج الموضوع دا فعلا 
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حاتم حسنى (16 يوليو 2010)

ازاى تسكتى على جريمه زى ديه
هى البلد ناقصه
حرام عليكى كده 
كان لازم تبلغى عن التجريف ده لان كده يعتبر جريمه انسانيه


----------



## المهندس عبد (17 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## يونس الدايمي (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال طاهر (17 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (17 يوليو 2010)

*يكون في مؤازين حسناتكم مشكورين*​


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (17 يوليو 2010)

*يكون في مؤازين حسناتكم مشكورين*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / سنا الاسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​لكى تعقيب على هذه الصور وهى وبرجاء أن يتسع صدرك لما سوف أكتبه :-
1- أن تعرض صور فى هذا المنتدى المحترم يعاقب عليها القانون فهذا غير مقبول كيف يتم عرض صور لمبنى يقام قى أرض زراعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الست تدريين أن القانون المصرى يمنع هذه الجريمه ويعاقب على من يفعلها 
2- للاسف تم عرض هذه الصور بأسم المهندس/ أحمد التعلب فى هذا المنتدى وهذا هو الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140520.html
3- وبكل أسف تم عرض هذه الصور فى منتديات أخرى تحت أسماء أخرى
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## ALNORAS (17 يوليو 2010)

مجهود مقدر


----------



## محمد حامد (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
موضوع رااائع 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ashrafnasr (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وعاجزين عن الشكر لكن لو فيه توضيح اكتر يعني كيفيه استلام الاعمال والخبره في كيفيه الاستلام يعني استلام نجاره الاعمده نجاره الاسقف مثال ذلك يتم استلام نجاره العمود من زاويه واحده بحيث يتم استلامه بالميزان الخيط ومن جانب واحد حيث التاكد من راسيه الطول وراسيه العرض واستلام المقاس واستلام المسافه بين الاعمده طبعا قبل استلام العمود نجاره واستلام التقويه يعني كل 50 سم والشكالات كذلك مثال واستلام الحديد قطر وعدد الحديد الرئيسي وطوله واستلام الكانات عددها وقطرها وشكلها وباذن الله ياريت الوقت يتسع ويوفقني الله اتمني من الله ان اوضح لي ولزملائي في المنتدي كيفيه استلام الاعمال خطوه بخطوه باذن الله وجزاك الله خير الاخت سنا الاسلام


----------



## civil87 (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكورة الاخت سنا الاسلام علي الموضوع القيم 

الذي ينقل المهندس الجديد الي عوالم التفيذ بشكل سريع ورائع 

وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

وياريت لو متوفرة صور توضح اماكن التكسيح في الكمرات والاسقف وعلي بعد كم من المساند ؟ 

ومشكورة .


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح مع الصور كانت غاية في الروعة ننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ياسر سعد 2 (17 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مفصل و اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خير ....


----------



## م.ايمان ع (3 مايو 2011)

ملخص رائع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad al hariri (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

رائع يا هندسة
بس لي ملاحظة صغيرة وكبيرة بنفس الوقت
لا يوجد سيفتي!!!!!
شكرا لك


----------



## hih2 (17 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع متميز للمهندسين الجدد 

فقط يعيبه انه مبنى على ارض زراعية

شكراً لكِ أختنا الفاضلة سنا الاسلام


----------



## مهندس مينا (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً 
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:​


----------



## عمر علي 86 (18 أغسطس 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (18 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## joonsang (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووور جدا ويارب تكون في ميزان حسناتك ياهندسه


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي علي الموضوع الشيق ده وكم هو مفيد جدا جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## محمودشمس (14 مارس 2013)

ما شاء الله مجهود كبير


----------



## محمودشمس (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hny (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا مهندس = ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## ahmad horani (2 يونيو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سائد العورتاني (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## سعد عبدالباعث (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​​


----------



## smart7 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع


----------

